# Baby brag...



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

My puppy met her first infant this week and she was so good!







I've been a little worried about this because we don't know any human babies, and you can never predict what an animal is going to do on first encounter.

She pretty clearly recognized it as "small human being protected by big human." Our trainer was holding a baby and crouching on the floor at dog level when we were having a chat (there were a group of people chatting), and Puppy came over all ears down and tail wagging to meet the little one, with plenty of baby-foot licking. Baby rewarded her with several hearty whacks on the nose and right between the eyes!









Puppy was startled and looked at us for a split second while moving her eyeballs out of the way of small vigorous human. She got "good dogs!" and then we could see the wheels turning while she tried to figure out what she'd done that was good. Obviously, she decided, it was the foot-licking, and the baby's feet were well washed.









Its such a relief to have this first time out of the way, and she was *so good*! Whew!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

That's no small thing! Good pupl


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awwww, good girl Sasha! Licking baby feet is one of Dena's favorite things to do too!


----------

